
Jester: JavaScript implementation of REST - luccastera
http://thoughtbot.com/projects/jester
======
bct
Interesting, but "implementation of REST" isn't a very useful characterization
of it. It's a client for Rails' REST-based protocol.

It's like calling an HTTP client an implementation of the request-response
pattern. True, but it's much more useful to call it an HTTP client.

------
Klondike
Know what? You're right. I tried some new wording. -- the author

~~~
bct
Thanks :). People confuse REST with Rails' implementation of it too often, and
the slightest hint of that bugs me.

